# Newest Duck Call



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 19, 2017)

Arizona Desert Ironwood reed and a half......

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nicely done Jack!!


----------



## SENC (Jan 19, 2017)

Love it!!


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice Jack! glad you are getting better


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2017)

Very Nice Pappy......CA finish?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 22, 2017)

finish is a combination of CA and Myland's Friction


----------

